# I'm thinking about buying this computer from Costco.com



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*CyberpowerPC GXi9982C Desktop | Intel Core i7 | 8GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Graphics | Windows 10 Professional*

Features:
Power Supply: 800W Liquid Cooled, HDMI, 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN

Item #1077706
Valid 6/13/16 through 6/26/16. While supplies last.
Online Price $1,599.99 
Less -$100.00 
Your Price $1,499.99

Shipping & Handling: $19.95

*Processor & Memory:*


Intel Core i7-6700K Processor 4.0GHz
32GB DDR4 RAM
*Drives: *


2TB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive + 250GB Solid State Drive
DVD-RW (Writes to DVD/CD)
*Operating System: *


Microsoft® Windows 10 Professional
*Graphics & Video: *


8GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Graphics
*Communications: *


10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
*Audio: *


Integrated High Definition Channel Audio Processing
*Keyboard & Mouse: *


USB Keyboard
USB Mouse
*Expandability (Total Slots): *


2x 5.25" External
2x 3.5" Internal
2X 2.5" Internal
2x PCI-E x16
2x PCI-E x1
4x DIMM 288-pin
*I/O Ports & Slots:*


1x PS/2 Style
4x USB 3.0 (2x Front, 2x Rear)
4x USB 2.0 (4x Rear)
1x HDMI
3x Audio Jacks
*Additional Information: *


Power Supply: 800W Liquid Cooled
Dimensions : 20.16" x 9.25" x 21.57"
http://www.costco.com/CyberpowerPC-...indows-10-Professional.product.100296666.html


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

No, I will not build my own computer under any circumstance.I lack the time, patience, space, and technical skill....

I can buy the computer, use it for 90 days, and if I have any problems return it to a nearby Costco for a 100% refund including shipping....

CyberpowerPCs are not the greatest quality computers, and their PSUs are notorious for blowing up....

After the 90 day return I am screwed if there is a problem....

I have to find out about problems while the computer is under warranty....

Do I return it to Costco and they send it out to CyberpowerPC? I'm kind of doubting it.Do I bring to a CyberpowerPC repair facility, mail it?

That's something I have to check out....

The computer only has 8 USB ports with only 2 in the front.I am not too crazy about that....

It doesn't mention a DVI port which I believe I need for my monitor....

It doesn't mention that it's 'VR Ready, but I assume that it is with a GTX 1070 GPU and HDMI port...

I want to do some gaming and probably Occulus in the future....

Nothing I am going to rush into, I have about ten days to research things....

Costco just upgraded their computer selection with way better GPUs including the GTX 1080, 1070, and 980s....

That was the bottleneck in most of their offerings last Fall....

Most of Costco's high end computers back then were only offering 2 GB 960 GPUs....

http://www.costco.com/CyberpowerPC-...indows-10-Professional.product.100296666.html


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to say, that's a great price. Buy it.

If you could build yourself, it would cost you about the same but you could pick a high quality mobo and power supply.

Watch this guy build. It's like assembling Legos. All you have to do is follow instructions. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I have to say, that's a great price. Buy it.


Yes. $1500 is a lot to me, but those specs look good for that price.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know why but I thought desktops were a lot cheaper than laptops.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tell them you don't want Windows 10 and ask if you can get Windows 7. It does say it has an HDMI port. I'm assuming your monitor doesn't have HDMI?

I believe you can buy a HDMI to DVI converter on Amazon pretty cheap. ($7). That's probably what I'd do if I had to. But if your monitor doesn't have an HDMI port, it's probably getting old so you might want to look and see about replacing it. 7 bucks is 7 bucks and new monitors are cheaper than they used to be.

Who makes the power supply? "Liquid cooled" doesn't tell you a lot. Bad power supply can fry everything if it dies. Can also catch your house on fire. Which is not a nice bonus.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

CyberPowerPC and iBUYPOWER are supposedly owned by the same guy, and I guess that they are known for shoddy components, especially their PSUs which are terrible....

CyberPowerPC also gets horrible ratings for their tech support and customer service....

So after that 90 day window to return it closes you are in big trouble if you have a problem....

You need that HDMI port to use VR....

There is no risk at buying the system until the 90 day return is over, and the specs are really nice, unfortunately the quality control, components, tech support, and customer service are questionable to downright really bad....

I might take the risk if Costco was involved in the dispute/ warranty process, and if the computer needed work under warranty I could drop it off at Costco to be sent out , but that is really doubtful....

Could take a chance on MicroCenter in Boston to build me a computer....

Might be able to find a friend of a friend who builds computers.....


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is an idea, pay some kid to build it for you. I'm sure some college kid would do it for $100.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> CyberPowerPC and iBUYPOWER are supposedly owned by the same guy, and I guess that they are known for shoddy components, *especially their PSUs which are terrible....*


Can confirm.

I thought the price was pretty nice until I realized that it's in USD, not CAD.

Building a computer is easier than building a Lego set, but if you don't mind the fact you're being upcharged $300-$400, go ahead.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Building a computer is easier than building a Lego set, but if you don't mind the fact you're being upcharged $300-$400, go ahead.


Today they've made all the connectors idiot proof. You can't accidentally put the mobo power in the wrong way or the cpu in wrong.

The hard part is diagnosing the problem if it fails to post because one of your parts is defective and you hear cryptic beeps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> CyberPowerPC and iBUYPOWER are supposedly owned by the same guy, and I guess that they are known for shoddy components, especially their PSUs which are terrible....
> 
> CyberPowerPC also gets horrible ratings for their tech support and customer service....
> 
> So after that 90 day window to return it closes you are in big trouble if you have a problem....


 Yeah. In my opinion, any already built PC you're thinking about buying, the component you want to look at first is the PSU. ESPECIALLY if it has a high end graphics card. That's what's going to probably draw the most power and that's the part that's going to tax a cheap PSU. These days any $50 PSU can probably run a basic PC without a heavy graphics card.

A nice PSU is not a cheap component to buy and sketchy builders will cheap out on you and put a cheap and barely adequate PSU in there because it doesn't make financial sense for them to spend $100 on a PSU when they're cutting every corner they can.

Two things you need to look for with a good PSU are the size and type of fan and the capacitors used in the PSU. The first one is fairly easy to find out (Ideally you'll want at least a 120MM ball bearing fan. Many cheap PSUs come with junky sleeve bearing fans that don't last). You also want the fan to at least be temperature controlled.

And really, although it's not completely necessary, it's good if you can find a PSU made with ALL Japanese capacitors. That's probably the one thing that will drive the price of a PSU over $100. If it's advertised that it has all Japanese capacitors. You don't find that a lot so obviously it's a luxury but cheap capacitors can and will ruin your year.

If it has a good PSU in it (a really good one) the rest of the computer is probably more than good enough. If it has a bad (Or questionable) PSU, I'd skip it. If they've skimped on the PSU that's a really bad sign.

This is all especially important if you never want to have to work on the computer yourself. Now ordinarily if you could get a good deal on the system, you could just buy a new PSU and put it in yourself and you might still save money. A PSU is NOT a hard component to install but it is substantially more involved than just swapping out a RAM stick or something. If you're not comfortable doing any of the work yourself, you DO NOT want to try to tackle a PSU replacement.

The computer hardware market is pretty competitive so you generally get what you pay for with PC hardware. If you go cheap, you get cheap quality stuff. If you pay for overbuilt components that are meant to last for years that's generally what you'll get (but check reviews and word of mouth to make sure).


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I am probably going to go ahead and order this computer....

If I am unhappy with it or don't like the components in it, I can always return it for a full refund to a nearby Costco in 90 days....

No downside until the 90 day return window closes....

I could ask a coworker to swap out the PSU for me probably....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty damn good spec, seems like a winner, software too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@WinterDave

Doesn't mention motherboard brand or type.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I ordered the computer, should get it next Wednesday....

I will be curious about what components are in the computer....

I will have almost ninety days to decide if I like it or not....

I bought a Dell from Costco last Fall but returned it....

It ended up getting bad reviews and only had a 2 GB 960 GPU which was the real bottleneck in that computer....

This computer has better specs, a 8 GB GTX 1070, should be able to do Occulus nicely, and only costs 100 dollars more than the Dell did....

The specs are good for this computer, the quality control and component part quality remains to be seen....

Don't know if I will have to visually inspect the parts to learn the identity of the components, a program will tell me, or they will be listed in the manuals and drivers....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, the parts you don't have to worry about (probably) are the hard drive and the CPU. Intel is the main CPU company and they're all pretty much the same. The hard drive is probably WD or Seagate. Seagate is a little more questionable on the reliability but not that much. If a hard drive lasts a year it'll probably last for years.

Right away, you're going to want to find out everything you can about the motherboard. 

You should go on some gaming forum and ask them how to stress test a new system without voiding your warranty. The thing about a new computer is it'll probably run fine at idle and even for short bursts of stress but if there are any inferior components they're likely gonna pop under heavy stress. If you know how to use Handbrake, take an HD video file and set it to transcode with some pretty hardcore settings. That should stress any computer at least a little.


----------

